# Insurance refusing to pay.



## Pinky

A friend of my neighbour has told him a friend of his was out in their car and got a smashed windscreen , On contacting Insurance they refused to pay as they were more than 5 miles away from home .

I would have thought they would not legally be allowed to do this as some people have to drive more than 5 miles to get shopping if they stay outside towns .

So take care out there folks.


----------



## init6

Pinky said:


> A friend of my neighbour has told him a friend of his .


Well that's bound to be true then. Straight from the neighbour's friend's friend's mouth


----------



## Pinky

IT IS TRUE .
I checked Smarty pants.


----------



## Darlofan

What a load of old crock. 5mile is in Wales and then it's only advisory as the advise is only local travel. If you are working you can travel hundreds of miles. You can visit relatives on compassionate grounds over 5miles. Either the insurance are pulling a fast one or this friend of a friend should be on Jackanory.


----------



## garage_dweller

Pinky said:


> IT IS TRUE .
> I checked Smarty pants.


Who did you check with, the friend of the friend of the neighbours friend 

If had to go into the office it's a 20 mile drive from home, I believe I'd still be insured if I did that. I think it's nonsense.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny

I thought the pubs were shut?


----------



## Darlofan

Shiny said:


> I thought the pubs were shut?


Just came back to say Lloyd might be able to advise😂😂


----------



## Kerr

Has anyone had a refund from their insurer for reduced mileage or with the risk rate being much lower?


----------



## Darlofan

Kerr said:


> Has anyone had a refund from their insurer for reduced mileage or with the risk rate being much lower?


No, not asked too. Admiral were giving refunds automatically I read(think I put it on here). I've lost about 6k miles off mine so far. Not sure what difference in premiums would be.


----------



## uruk hai

Kerr said:


> Has anyone had a refund from their insurer for reduced mileage or with the risk rate being much lower?


No, nothing !

I'll make sure I mention it when my renewal comes up in August !


----------



## WRX

Kerr said:


> Has anyone had a refund from their insurer for reduced mileage or with the risk rate being much lower?


I had an automatic refund from Elephant for £25 that was put in my bank. I believe everyone who was insured under the admiral group was automatically entitled to this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baxlin

I received 2 x £25 from Admiral as both cars are with them.

As an aside, I have also arranged a partial refund on my annual travel insurance, as I’ve not been able to travel since 18th March (govt orders), and I’ve no holidays booked, and not in the process of making a claim. I asked for and got a refund backdated to that date. They even waived the cancellation fee.


----------



## James_R

I've not really been anywhere for 3 months

I had a 1 month refund from Admiral for all 3 cars (3 x £25)

Still don't get anything back from DVLA though


----------



## fatdazza

James_R said:


> I've not really been anywhere for 3 months
> 
> I had a 1 month refund from Admiral for all 3 cars (3 x £25)
> 
> Still don't get anything back from DVLA though


The only way you would have got something back from DVLA would be if you SORNd your car. I think the government has given enough away already


----------



## The Cueball

Yeah... I’ll take stories that never happened please Alex.... :lol:



On the question of refunds, I’ve had the automatic refund from Admiral and renegotiated with with my motorbike insurance as well.

:thumb:


----------



## percymon

'Stay local' - 5 miles is the advised limit, but that doesn't work for everywhere.

The nearest click n collect shopping i can get on a fortnightly basis - 9.8 miles away, despite a Tesco, Waitrose, Morrisons, Aldi and Iceland within 1.5 miles of my house.


----------



## James_R

fatdazza said:


> The only way you would have got something back from DVLA would be if you SORNd your car. I think the government has given enough away already


Cant be bothered SORN'ing the cars, you never know when you might need one in an emergency.

Things are getting a bit back to normal though so no harm done.


----------



## richardaudi0

Had a £50 insurance refund from Motability a few weeks ago.


----------



## VW STEVE.

Kerr said:


> Has anyone had a refund from their insurer for reduced mileage or with the risk rate being much lower?


..........Admiral sent £25.00 back to my card last week.:thumb:


----------



## ollienoclue

LOL, what a crock, I would just say the windscreen cracked nearer to home.


----------



## pxr5

Reduced my annual mileage online with Quote Me Happy - which then gave me a £42 rebate. It's worth a check with your insurer. I also got my monthly ADT bill reduced from £37 to £25 as it's not being used as much.


----------



## Tykebike

Pinky said:


> A friend of my neighbour has told him a friend of his was out in their car and got a smashed windscreen , On contacting Insurance they refused to pay as they were more than 5 miles away from home .
> 
> I would have thought they would not legally be allowed to do this as some people have to drive more than 5 miles to get shopping if they stay outside towns .
> 
> So take care out there folks.


Wasn't Dominic Cummings by any any chance was it?


----------

